# Sheepshead Slayers!



## brofoster (Apr 2, 2010)

For those that have been asking about convict fish! I am down here in Cocoa Beach FL at Patrick AFB.  I have been slaying the Sheepshead. I just really started fishing for them this year.  I fish right beside folks and laugh the entire time.  Sheepshead fishing is an art for those that are addicted! By far the most difficult fish to catch in the ocean.  Their mouths are lined with three rows of teeth and barnacle crushers; which makes it hard for the hook point to find a home.  

If you are fortunate enough to hook one, be ready for the fight of your life.  Pound for pound there are none stronger.  It has to do with their body shape.  When hooked they turn on their side and fight to the bitter end!  They automatically head for the pylons and coral to snap your line.  The novist doesnt have a  chance!

With that said here is the trick and I am not even going to charge you for the info.  First thing you need is a fast action bait casting combo.  You can catch them on spinning reels but vertical jigging is the way to go for sheepshead! Since sheepshead have such a light bite, i use braided lines only with my baitcaster! You want a tightline the entire time so vertical jigging with a baitcaster is the way to go! 

THE REAL TRICK IS CHUMMING! I went to home depot and paid ten dollars for about a 15 ft piece of pipe. Before I drop my bait in, i scrape off about a half cup of barnacles to get the fish "in the mood"! IF they are there, they know the sound of scraping and are headed your way!  

Get you bait within inches of the pylon you scraped and hold on for dear life.  Drop the bait straight down and crank up one or twice to get it off the bottom.  Fiddler crabs on a #6 khaled hook by Owner is the only way to go.  I use anywhere from an 1/8 to a 1oz. sliding weight depending on what the sea is doing that day.  You want just enough weight to hold the bait steady!  It is held four to five inches above my hook with a split shot! Keep the line tight and low toward the water.  Shortening the distance improves the hookset and you feel the bite better.  Move it around every now and then if you dont get a bite.  

When you do feel something tapping dont get excited or YOUR BAIT WILL BE STOLEN!  Let em tap! They are just nipping at it.  When you feel a distinct "TUG" now we are in business.  Often you may just see your tight line move to the left or right!  You are in business.  Lift up on the rod and begin reeling.  Never let up on the pressure because the fish may not be fully hooked yet even though its in his mouth.   Fast action remember; light wont do it here.  When he feels the pressure all bets are off.  Sheepshead can bite through hooks and instictively head for home (pylons) to cut your line or wrap you around it!        

Fighting a sheepshead is like pulling a barn door through a hurricane!  You are going to lose a ton of bait!  I usually go with at least 5 dozen crabs and more if I have friends along! Especially novist!  I spend more time with them losing fish, getting robbed, or being bit by crabs than anything! But its fun and nothing beats a grilled or fried striped barnacle eating convict!  Me and jr caught these at the Marina 200 yards away from my desk!  We have been wearing em out since Christmas!


----------



## fredw (Apr 2, 2010)

brofoster, it looks like you and Jr had a fine day.  Those on the left are nice sheepies.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Good Deal Brofoster! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishbit (Apr 2, 2010)

Good job and  THANKS for your service


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 2, 2010)

I smell a fish fry.......


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 2, 2010)

Bro Foster.....looks like you got them figured out. If you have a chance head over to Jetty Park or Port Canaveral and fish there. You can catch some monster sheepies at certain times of the year. And when I say monster I am talking like the two on the left side of your pic and even bigger.

You are right....chumming is the key to turn them on to feed. We use to get the dead and past due blue crabs from a buddy who worked at a seafood retailer. Bust them up with a hammmer and chunk in to get the sheepies biting.

They are fun to catch and your barn door statement is spot on. The bad thing is you gotta be somewhat quick to wrestle them out before they wrap around the pilings, mangrove snappers are the same way.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice job BroFoster!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 2, 2010)

That is a nice mess of fish. They are some fine eating.


----------



## bouymarker (Apr 2, 2010)

looks like your the one hooked! lol...great mess of'em. 200yds you say? sweet! nice report.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Apr 2, 2010)

Quality haul there, bro.  I bet those big ones on that light rod was something else.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report BF, well done!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 3, 2010)

Bro ... an old man who taught me how to catch the convict fish used to say ... it takes a thief to catch a thief!  Good trip and tight lines to you and Jr.!


----------



## rifleroom (Apr 5, 2010)

Good job! Nice mess of fish!


----------

